# إدارة ضبط الجودة للمشاريع الإنشائية



## مهندس2001 (12 مايو 2008)

أعزائي المهندسين الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إنطلاقاً من الدور الهام الذي تقوم به إدارة ضبط الجودة في بعض الدوائر الحكومية و الشركات الكبرى لضبط جودة أداء المهام الوظيفية (الإشراف، التصميم، الخطط التنفيذية، اختيار المواد) لإدارة المشاريع الإنشائية في جميع مراحلها التنفيذية.

أفيدكم بقيام إدارة المشاريع الإنشائية في شركتنا بتكليفي لوضع خطة عمل وهيكل تنظيمي لإدارة ضبط الجودة للمشاريع الإنشائية مع تحديد الوصف الوظيفي لكل عنصر من عناصر الهيكل التنظيمي ،،،

لذا أأمل من المختصين في إدارة المشاريع الإنشائية و إدارة ضبط الجودة المساعدة في وضع خطة عمل محكمة لإدارة ضبط الجودة بناءً على خبراتكم العملية أو المراجع العلمية المختصة.

ولكم مني أطيب التحية و التقدير


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anassq (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 مايو 2009)

اخوانى المهندسين ان هذا الموضوع من اهم واروع المواضيع للجميع لذا امل التكرم من الجميع المشاركة ووضع مرئياتكم وتصوراتكم عن خطط ضبط الجودة وفيما يلى بعض العناصر المهمة التى يجب القاء الضوء عليها :-
1- التاكدمن جودة المواد والخامات الموردة بما تتضمنه من اختبارات واجراءات التاكد من جودة وسلامة المنتج من العيوب وارفاق شهادات المصنع والضمان وطرق التركيب والصيانة المستقبلية 
2-التاكد من معايرة اجهزة وادوات الاختبار للمواد الموردة
3-جدولة اجرءات وخطوات الاستلام لاعمال التنفيذ بالموقع 
4- جدولة اجراءات وخطوات مراجعة وتدقيق المخططات والتفاصيل للاعمال 
5- جدولة اجراءات التنسيق بين الاعمال ( انشائى - معمارى - كهرباء - ميكانيكا - الكترونى )
6- اجراءات عمل ملفات وسجلات للصيانة المستقبلية لكافة الاعمال 
7- اجرءاتالتحقق من استكمال كتالوجات وكتيبات وتعليمات التشغيل لكل المعدات بالمشروع 
وهذا قليل من كثير ........................شاركوا معنا وفقنا ووفقكم الله


----------



## قاسم كريم (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد دراسة متكاملة عن خطة ضبط الجودة للمشاريع الانشائية


----------



## arch_mazen (24 يونيو 2009)

مهندس2001 قال:


> أعزائي المهندسين الكرام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إنطلاقاً من الدور الهام الذي تقوم به إدارة ضبط الجودة في بعض الدوائر الحكومية و الشركات الكبرى لضبط جودة أداء المهام الوظيفية (الإشراف، التصميم، الخطط التنفيذية، اختيار المواد) لإدارة المشاريع الإنشائية في جميع مراحلها التنفيذية.
> ...


 
أتمنى لك التوفيق في شركتك
و أن تقوم بالمهمة التي كلفت بها على خير وجه


----------



## حمد صابر احمد (26 يونيو 2009)

عناصر المهمة التى يجب القاء الضوء عليها :-
1- التاكدمن جودة المواد والخامات الموردة بما تتضمنه من اختبارات واجراءات التاكد من جودة وسلامة المنتج من العيوب وارفاق شهادات المصنع والضمان وطرق التركيب والصيانة المستقبلية 
2-التاكد من معايرة اجهزة وادوات الاختبار للمواد الموردة
3-جدولة اجرءات وخطوات الاستلام لاعمال التنفيذ بالموقع 
4- جدولة اجراءات وخطوات مراجعة وتدقيق المخططات والتفاصيل للاعمال 
5- جدولة اجراءات التنسيق بين الاعمال ( انشائى - معمارى )
6- اجراءات عمل ملفات وسجلات للصيانة المستقبلية لكافة الاعمال 
7- اجرءاتالتحقق من استكمال كتالوجات وكتيبات وتعليمات التشغيل لكل المعدات بالمشروع 
وهذا قليل من كثير ....................


----------



## eng_houssam (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مابالي اجد بعض المشاركات مجرد صف كلام من دون ان يكون لها علاقة بالموضوع مثل المشاركة رقم 2 و 3 وهذا نقد بناء ولا يمس شخص محدد او يمس مشاعره ....
إن إدارة الجودة وضبطها يعتبر من أهم النقاط في الإدارة للمشاريع الهندسية لما ينطوي عليها من نجاح للمشروع بنجاح بناءها بشكل صحيح أو فشل ولو جزئي للمشروع نتيجة لفشل في وضح الخطة.
للجودة العديد من التعاريف والمفاهيم بحسب كل باحث وأحد أوضح هذه التعاريف هو ضبط ومراقبة الموارد والمعدات وحتى انتاجية الأفراد بما يحقق الهدف المرسوم للمشروع ومن هذا التعريف يمكن ان نقول :
1 - التحقق من صحة المخططات الهندسية بكل مجالاتها سواء المعمارية أو الإنشائية أو الكهربائية وما إلى ذلك خلال مرحلة إعداد المخططات هذا لضبط يتم من خلال عمل قائمة حصر للنقاط الهامة بالمخططات ومدى استيفاء كل بند فيها ويتم ذلك بالتعاون مع خبراء تخطيط وتدقيق
2 - التأكد من جودة الموارد المراد استخدامها بالمشروع خلال مرحلة التنفيذ ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات الفنية المشترط عليها بالعقد وذلك من خلال جدولة خاصة تعد لهذا الغرض وبحيث تتضمن اسم المادة ومواصفاتها ومكان استخدامها والفحوصات المجراة عليها للتأكد من مطابقتها وماإلى ذلك
3 - التأكد من صلاحية وجودة الآليات المستخدمة بالمشروع ومدى ملاءمتها لغرض المشروع
4 - إعداد هيكل تظيمي للعمالة والموارد البشرية المستخدمة بالمشروع وتحديد وظيفة ومهمة كل فرد بدقة ودوره ومكانه بالمشروع ليسهل بذلك ضبط جودة المشروع

وبالطبع هنالك العديد العديد من البنود لان ضبط الجودة باب واسع جداً ولكن سردت اهم النقاط المهمة هنا

والله أعلم


----------



## zanaty2001 (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanaty2001 (31 مايو 2010)

أن الهدف الأساسي من إدارة الجودة الشاملة فى اى شركة هو تحسين جودة المنتجات والخدمات التي تقدم للعميل والهدف الأساسي من هذا البحث هو فتح المجال للتعرف على فلسفة إدارة الجودة الشاملة وفهم مبادئها الأساسية ومن ثم اتخاذ القرار الواضح والسليم من خلال تطبيق مبادئها داخل اى مؤسسة والتعرف على تاريخ نشأة وتطور الجودة . كما أن إدارة الجودة الشاملة ابتكار أمريكي وليس يابانيا فقد قام أمريكيون مثل شيوارت وديمينج وجوران و آخرين بتطوير هذه الفلسفة ومبادئها . كما أن إدارة الجودة الشاملة عملية ثبت نجاحها بمرور الوقت وأنها واقعية وقابلة للتطبيق ويمكن استخدامها لتحسين الجودة وتحقيق نجاح المؤسسة قبل اى شئ .

اصبح المعيار الحاكم لبقاء ونمو المنظمات هو تطبيق نظام الجودة الشاملة أن تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة بشكل مناسب سوف يضيف بالفعل قيمة كبيرة وجودة عالية لأي شركة وسر تحقيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة هو معرفة كيفية استخدام طرق وأدوات التطبيق وذلك من خلال مراحل الإعداد الخمس لإدارة الجودة الشاملة .. تحقيق النجاح والعمل من خلال التطبيق الكفء والفعال للجودة الشاملة ويبين لنا كيفية تطبيق الجودة والأخطاء التي نرتكبها عند تطبيق الجودة هذا بالإضافة إلى أن تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة يحتاج إلى أمرين أساسيين . أولا لابد من وجود معرفة عملية بالشركة. والأمر الثاني أن يتوفر لدى الإفراد الوعي الكامل بإدارة الجودة الشاملة وإذا لم يتقبل الإفراد التغيير فأن فرص نجاح اى محاولة للتطبيق سوف تقل . 
و إدارة الجودة الشاملة تتألف من ثلاثة عناصر هي أدوات , تقنيات , وتدريب .
فالأدوات هي الوسائل التي تحدد وتحسن الجودة . أما التقنيات فهي سبل استخدام الأدوات . والتدريب هو عملية التعلم والاتصالات التي تحسن قدرة الموظف على فهم واستخدام الأدوات والتقنيات , فلا يمكن للأدوات وحدها أن تؤدى إلى تطبيق ناجح لإدارة الجودة الشاملة فما هي ألا أحد عناصر فلسفة إدارة الجودة الشاملة ولا تكون الأداة فعالة بدون تقنية فعالة فهذا ضياع للوقت والمواد فيجب أن يدرك المديرون والمشرفون الاختلاف بين الأدوات والتقنيات ليضمنوا تطبيقا اكثر فعالية.


----------



## Eng.Queen1 (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أرجو من أصحاب الخبرة مساعدتي في وضع نظام لضبط جودة مواد البناء 

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق احترامنا


----------



## hatim15 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## hatim15 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوه المهندسين شكرا على الترحيب كما أنني أدرس الأن في الجامعة قسم الهندسة المساحية أرجو المساعدة منكم في هندسة المساحة وعن كل ما يدور حولها وشكرا الجزيل لكم . تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال.


----------



## aseyamm (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اليك اخى هذا الملف البسيط ربما يساعدك


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قدورة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اليك يا اخي هذين الملفين لخطة الجودة لاحد المشاريع. ارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع

http://www.4shared.com/file/yzodGsnI/Project_Quality_Plan.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/vgaY1czN/Project_Quality_Plan-Work_Proc.html


----------



## NADA AHMAD (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## باسم كاظم الموسوي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجوا الاطلاع على الملف المرفق ( المنقول ) ليكون عونا لأخواني المهندسين في عملهم بمشاريع المقاولات الهندسية .. مع تحياتي


----------



## adeb11 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك من ساهم بنشر هذه المعرفة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## shadow of death (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمA
النظام الياباني في ضبط الجودة الشاملة .

- رغم أن اليابان تطلق على العالم الامريكى Deming لفظ الأب الروحي لنظام ضبط الجودة في المصانع اليابانية وتخصص إلى اليوم جائزة سنوية باسمه , فان مفهوم إدارة الجودة الشاملة كما تتبناه الصناعة اليابانية يستند إلى الكثير من المفاهيم و الأساليب والعناصر . وعلى وجه التحديد فان المفهوم الياباني يحتوى على أربع نقاط رئيسية : 

1 – أن لفظ الجودة مفهوم يرتبط بالمستهلك من حيث إشباع احتياجاته والوفاء بمتطلباته .
2 – أن تكلفة إشباع هذة الاحتياجات يجب أن تكون في أدنى مستوياتها . 
3 – أن إشباع الاحتياجات يتطلب وجود نظام متناسق , تتكامل فيه جهود أنشطة التصميم 
والإنتاج والتسويق والصيانة وخدمة العملاء .
4 – أن الضبط مفهوم تنظيمي يرتبط بتفويض السلطات وتحديد المسئوليات التي من خلالها 
تتحقق النقاط الثلاث السابقة .


عناصر النظام .

- في ضوء التعديلات التي أدخلت على المفاهيم النظرية لضبط الجودة الشاملة وتطبيقاتها على الصناعة اليابانية يمكن تصنيف عناصر هذا النظام في أربعة أقسام رئيسية هي ( Shingo , 1992 ) :-

1 – التنظيم :

ويعنى أن المسئولية الأساسية لضبط الجودة تقع على عاتق عمال الإنتاج أنفسهم 
ولا تكون من اختصاصات قسم مراقبة الجودة .

2 – الأهداف :

إن الهدف التشغيلي لضبط الجودة هو خلق عادة الحرص على تحسين مستوى
الجودة والمعنى الحقيقي لهذا الهدف هو عدم الوصول إلى حالة من الرضا التام فالمبدأ هو 
" منتجاتنا جيدة ولكن علينا البحث عن طرق لتحسينها " .

3 – المبادئ :

هناك 7 مبادئ أساسية لنظام ضبط الجودة الشاملة في اليابان وهى :
"1" مراقبة مراحل التشغيل .
"2" الجودة المرئية .
"3" الالتزام بالمواصفات .
"4" توقف خط الإنتاج .
"5" تصحيح الفرد لخطئه .
"6" الفحص التام كجزء من المرحلة الإنتاجية .
"7" لا يوجد مستوى امثل للجودة .

4 – المفاهيم والأدوات المساندة :

يحتوى هذا القسم من أقسام النظام الياباني في ضبط الجودة على مجموعة من المفاهيم 
والأساليب التي تساعد في تحقيق أهداف ومبادئ النظام ومن أهم هذة الأساليب
والمفاهيم ما يلي :

- دور قسم مراقبة الجودة كوسيط .
- تدنية وقت إعداد وتجهيز الآلات .
- علنية عرض وتحليل مشكلات الجودة .
- ميكنة أساليب كشف الانحرافات عن المواصفات .
- تدنية حجم الدفعات الإنتاجية .
- الفحص اليومي للآلات والمعدات .
- دوائر أو جماعات الجودة . 
- تحديد حجم عينة الفحص بوحدتين فقط .


مع خالص الاماني بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## فارس بلا حصان (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك من ساهم بنشر هذه المعرفة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sallam1998 (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وعملا ونفع بكم الناس


----------



## عبدالرحمن الجزار (9 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الأسوانى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

جهد أكثر من رائع جزاكم الله عنه كل خير


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ـ ـ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (27 مارس 2015)

الموضوع مهم جداً... الصورة أدناه توضح بيئة الجودة في المشاريع ومرفق كتاب 
MANAGING
PROJECT
QUALITY
Timothy J. Kloppenborg
Joseph A. Petrick
​


----------

